# Duncan went to the Bridge



## Duncan (Apr 20, 2002)

In a rainy Sunday afternoon my sweet boy went thru the Bridge.
He had EPI, when the normal threatment failed in January we changed to holistic way. There was better times and worst days, but he was here. He was thin but we had hope again. We prayed all the days for the next day for Him. We wanted to celebrate his birthday, the 9th at 15.April. And there was a miracle, we had him in this fantastic day in good condition!
But on the next day he was sad and slow. Our holistic vet tryed everything but he was weak and silent with lifeless eyes. Sunday morning he woke up but ha was not able to stand and go. Our vet was very far from us but started. Started to help him leaving-- but delayed. His liver failed at all.
My Duncan baby was born in my arms, and now he leaved from there with my tears in his face.
He was a Miracle, a light in our life, a giant heart and love in a furry body.

His ashes are with us and we save his loving memory in our heart forever


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh Steve, I am so very sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you. Rest In Peace Duncan xx


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

Rest in Peace sweet Duncan.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I am weeping for your loss, so sorry. Rest in Peace sweet Duncan.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

what a beautiful, dignified looking boy he was. rip duncan. steve, he will always be in your heart, i am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Poor little puppy. May he rest in peace! :wub:


----------



## Clay (Apr 2, 2010)

*RIP Duncan*

I know the pain you are feeling, since I recently lost Kasey. The members of this forum are very helpful in the grieving process.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

so sorry for your loss. He will always be in your heart.


----------



## KITTIEG (Feb 28, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry, he sounds like a special boy. They never stay long enough but stay in our hearts forever.
:rip: Sweet Duncan


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Duncan looked like a regal guy in his birthday pic! He was very lucky to have you in his life, knowing love and care for his condition. Run painfree~ Duncan


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. I'm so glad Duncan was able to celebrate and enjoy his ninth birthday with you. He looks like quite the lovely gentleman in his picture.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss of Duncan. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I love how his birthday was a miracle day for him...what a great story and a great memory! It sounds like he was a wonderful companion. I am so sorry for your loss  RIP Duncan.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Rest in Peace dear Duncan. And I am so sorry for your loss. May he be waiting for you at the other side of the rainbow bridge


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

My heart goes out for your loss of Duncan. He will live forever in your heart and in your memories!

:halogsd: RIP Duncan


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss ((hugs))


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. Rest in Peace Duncan.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I am so sorry, I always loved seeing photos of your sweet Duncan. He was a great dog - wish he had more time.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Im so sorry for your loss, my what a handsome boy he was. 
It is heartbreaking I know. I lost Sashi right before his 9th birthday. 
RIP sweet boy.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I remember all the pictures of Duncan. I know that he was so well loved in the time he was with you - and even though his body couldn't sustain him, he will always be with you. Please take care.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

What heart Duncan had to stay with you to celebrate his birthday together! Don't tell me that he didn't sense that it was important to you. After that, he sought and found peace. take care,
MJ


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

RIP Duncan.

So sorry for your loss...


----------



## carlysmom (Mar 26, 2010)

What a regal looking boy. 
I am so sorry for your loss, no words can help the emptiness when they leave us.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear you lost Duncan. I know how special he was to you. :hugs:


----------



## Duncan (Apr 20, 2002)

Thank You for warm words, these are hard times for us.
Let me share the las pic of my little son.
You all saw the first, I think You should see the last too , it is made one day before leaving.


----------



## K9mom (Jan 15, 2004)

May he Rest in Peace with all of his well missed GSD cousins who are also waiting and running in the fields, free of pain and sickness. Run free Duncan!


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

That last picture of Duncan is so touching. It made my eyes well up with tears all over again.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

I am so sorry. 
Godspeed Duncan. :rip:


----------

